# Many questions!



## Jordantaylor (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi, I pop in here once in a while for guidance and I am in need again!

I'm currently 20 weeks pregnant and taking 187 mcg of synthroid (had TT 4/2016). I tried adding 5 mcg of cytomel but was not tolerating it, felt like it caused hyper symptoms. My ferritin is slowly making its way back up and I know someone had replied last time and said low ferritin makes t3 hard to tolerate. Anyway, not really sure what to do at this point because I feel "ok" but not quite right- having sleep difficulty, hair loss is definitely slowing down but not gone, appetite is CRAZY huge (I know I'm pregnant but it's bad) and I've felt more depressed and anxious than usual since the start of the pregnancy. I know I have to be careful of chalking everything up to hypothyroidism but I want to make sure my numbers are really good and I'm taking optimal meds. Labs are in pic attached.

Also 2 other questions-

What should the timeline be for having levels monitored towards the end of pregnancy, delivery, and postpartum? When I had my daughter last year, my TSH jumped to 18 by a few days postpartum and it was a terrible horrible experience that I would like to not repeat!

Also, does anyone know what my chances are of successfully breastfeeding without a thyroid? I wasn't able to with my daughter because we were separated after c section and she was formula fed by hospital staff and I couldn't get her latched after that. I did try to pump when I got home from the hospital 5 days later but it was too late. But I am concerned that maybe my milk should've come in and just didn't. But- now I know she either has to latch or I have to pump immediately and consistently after birth- I was such a newbie the first time! Lol.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Both FT-4 and FT-3 show you as hypo.

Are you taking your thyroid hormone replacement with a full 8 oz of water and at least 1 hour away from food and 4 hours either side away from calcium or iron?


----------



## Jordantaylor (Mar 16, 2016)

Honestly, no. Not enough water and I got into a bad habit of eating too soon after taking meds. I do space out the iron though. 
Would you mind explaining why FT3 and FT4 indicate that I'm hypo? I'm trying to learn to read these labs on my own so it would be really helpful for me to know! Thanks!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your FT-4 and FT-3 are both below mid range - thus making you hypo. Your levels should be approaching 3/4 of range.

You might try taking your thyroid hormone with a full glass of water and waiting an hour before eating to see if your lab results improve.


----------

